# Fly fishing with a spinning reel?



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Hey everybody! I would like to start by saying I don't know ANYTHING about fly fishing. I have been watching quite a bit on the World Fishing Network though. I was wondering if anyone here uses (or has used) a spinning reel to cast dry flies or nymphs? 

The reason I'm asking is because at SLP this past weekend I found tailing reds but the water was so quiet that my lures were like bombs hitting the water. Of course, no hook ups. Saw alot of wakes pushing away from my splash though!

How do you target a heavy red with such light weight tackle? I don't own any flies yet but I can imagine I will not be tying it to a 30lb. mono leader. What sort of set up modifications would I need to make so I don't get broken off at every turn? I throw 20 - 30lb. braid on a spinning reel. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

With a spinning/bait caster you are casting the lure. 

With fly tackle you are casting the line which lays out and sends the fly.

No it won't work with spinning tackle because the fly is so so light.

Go to BPS and get an 8/9 weight combo and try it. Nothing better for targeting reds that way for exactly the reason you describe. And if you miss on your cast you don't have to reel all the way in you just pick it up and lay it back where you wanted it. It's not hard.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

I will eventually buy a fly rod set up and learn the art. I realize I will not be able to mend the line. In the meantime, I was thinking a clear bubble float above the fly for a spinning reel? That would give me the weight I'm looking for wouldn't it? I am guessing that would be a dry fly set up. I could use a split shot for weight on a nymph. What about the leader though? What size leader will fit a fly or nymph and still be tough enough to fight a red?

I'm throwing these terms around but I really don't know them. Is a nymph a sinking fly that looks like a bug larva? I think it is. I know a dry fly is just that. What is the dust used on a dry fly and what is the purpose? So many questions.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

You're over thinking it. Yes you can put a float of some kind to give weight so you can cast but don't need any different leader than normal. The float will spook the fish all the same. So would a weight in front of a wet fly. Defeats the purpose.

A soft plastic rigged weightless on a hook should give you plenty of bulk to cast but would land more quietly. It's called finesse fishing. Same as used for shallow water spawning bass etc.....just apply to shallow spooky reds. Zoom trick worms on a 4/O wide gap hook are great for this.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I use a spinning reel on a fly rod for jigging for crappie...and its very effective. However, as mentioned, in that application, you are throwing ( dropping)the jig and not the line. 

To get the soft presentation you seek, IMO, you need to throw a fly line. Adding a bubble float will still make a splash and won't allow you to provide needed action to the fly when stripping the fly line. 

I've fly fished my entire life....and absolutely love it, every aspect of it. No question, that enjoyment would not be nearly as complete throwing the lure instead of the line. Its really something to be enjoyed at its fullest, IMO.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

You can cast flies with a spinning reel by using a clear float that fills with water. However, it would be defeating the purpose because it will make a big splash when you cast it.


----------



## Ripin' Lips (Jul 3, 2012)

Go get you an inexpensive starter fly rod set up. I bought one at gander mountain for 100. Came with rod, reel, line and backing, and 4 or 5 flies. Use clousers, shrimp, minnow or spoon flies for reds.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I will can the spinning reel idea and go pick up that combo mentioned...and some safety glasses so I can practice! Ha!


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Bankin' On It said:


> I will eventually buy a fly rod set up and learn the art. I realize I will not be able to mend the line. In the meantime, I was thinking a clear bubble float above the fly for a spinning reel? That would give me the weight I'm looking for wouldn't it? I am guessing that would be a dry fly set up. I could use a split shot for weight on a nymph. What about the leader though? What size leader will fit a fly or nymph and still be tough enough to fight a red?
> 
> I'm throwing these terms around but I really don't know them. Is a nymph a sinking fly that looks like a bug larva? I think it is. I know a dry fly is just that. What is the dust used on a dry fly and what is the purpose? So many questions.


Now I am no expert I just play one when I am fishing.

Try throwing 1/16 oz jig head with a small split tail grub (or whatever plastic) or take a Texas weedless hook and attach your choice of plastic with no weight (rig it up weedless) or use some split shot if you must. Try to put it in the path of the fish and not right on top of him.

Dry fly floatant is what your talking about. It helps the fly to float for longer and is made with paraffin (wax). If you decide to get into fly fishing most of your saltwater flys are made to sink just below the surface, which make them perfect for skinny water. Poppers will float on top and a few others will float until they are retrieved then they will dig down a little.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Fishsurfer said:


> Now I am no expert I just play one when I am fishing.
> 
> Try throwing 1/16 oz jig head with a small split tail grub (or whatever plastic) or take a Texas weedless hook and attach your choice of plastic with no weight (rig it up weedless) or use some split shot if you must. Try to put it in the path of the fish and not right on top of him.
> 
> Dry fly floatant is what your talking about. It helps the fly to float for longer and is made with paraffin (wax). If you decide to get into fly fishing most of your saltwater flys are made to sink just below the surface, which make them perfect for skinny water. Poppers will float on top and a few others will float until they are retrieved then they will dig down a little.


Thanks. So it's a wax. Makes sense. I didn't know wax could be so dusty. I appreciate the info!


----------



## POCsaltdog (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm a fly guy so that's what I do. At times I will tie a light lure on a spin casting rig and ad about 2-3' of mono (light line maybe 8-10 lb) and attach a small fly. Make short cast. It does work if you don't want to mess with a fly rod.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

A friend took me to school in Offats Bayou years ago. I didn't fly fish at the time and was doing what you're trying to do-imitate fly fishing by using an ultra light rig. No Bueno. I learned to fly fish ASAP after that trip.


Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus purchased selling eggs.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

They make a clear plastic bubble float with brass eyes on each end made for fly fishing with a spinning rod/reel. You open the bubble, fill it with water to add weight, tie it to the spinning rod, at the other end of the bubble tie on a leader and a fly and have at it. You can adjust the water in the bubble to control the weight and how much it sinks....or doesn't.


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

POCsaltdog said:


> I'm a fly guy so that's what I do. At times I will tie a light lure on a spin casting rig and ad about 2-3' of mono (light line maybe 8-10 lb) and attach a small fly. Make short cast. It does work if you don't want to mess with a fly rod.


 Up in Wisconsin, I used to take the rear treble off of a floating Rapala and add 18" of leader with a fly. It was deadly on smallmouth bass. However, smallies are curious and aggressive. They don't spook like the reds will with that setup.

 I finally figured why not just go straight with the fly rod and it's a blast. Caution: It's also addictive. You will be hooked.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

I don't think you'll have much luck with drys and nymphs. Wrong group of flies for redfish. 

When talking about fly floatant there are two different things. One is a thick liquid and you put it on a dry fly before you start fishing the fly. As you catch fish it'll get waterlogged. You can dry the fly off and re-apply. Or you can get a white powder type stuff like Frog's Fanny and dust it on the soaked fly to dry it off and get it floating high again. I use both when trout fishing. Cold water trout fishing. The powder is not a wax. 

When reds are up shallow you just need to go with less weight. Try a 1/16th oz jighead with a paddle tail of your choice. Cast past the fish and bring it to them or cast up in front of them a ways and wait for the fish to swim up to your bait. You also want to watch the angle you bring the bait to the fish. If it charges at them you will spook a bunch of them. If you angle it so that it is escaping or crossing in front of them you'll get more takes.

You can also go totally weightless. Try a jerk bait with just a worm hook. They are pretty quiet and you can cast them well enough with no weight. A DOA shrimp is a good option too.

I catch gobs of redfish up shallow and 90% of the time a small natural colored paddle tail on a 1/16-1/8 oz jighead will catch 'em just fine. If you are spooking a bunch with that it is probably operator error. Casting too close to them, bad angles, they are seeing you, hearing you or feeling you, etc.


----------



## rugger (Jul 17, 2009)

just wanted to leave this here. They're offering some pretty good deals if you're looking to get into fly fishing on the cheap

http://www.steepandcheap.com/gear-cache/get-great-deals-on-fly-fishing-gear-and-apparel


----------



## SaltMan (Jun 15, 2012)

Bankin on Itâ€¦you should try some bugs lures. See link below.

http://www.buggs-fishing-lures.com/saltwater-fishing-lures.html


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

:texasflag 

I was fishing with long spinning rods built by me on ALL STAR AUSTIN(TITANIUM ) fly blank+extension from the bank below the LIVINGSTON DAM with fly catching a lot of white bass.About 30 inch in front of the fly i put on sliding egg sinker 1/8 oz.,so i can easy to cast the fly.

In the same way from the bank at ROLLOVER PASS i was catching specks and flounder.

I am disable (problems with my legs ) so i can't wade and for this reason i was trying to catch some fish on fly with spinning rods.

Before in my ex-country,when i was healthy, i was fishing normal fly fishing with fly rods,so i was familiar with fly fishing.

In this picture you can see one nice flounder 24 inch,5.1 lb . catch by me at ROLLOVER PASS on clouser minnow chartreuse -white in November 2007.


----------



## jblrail (Mar 31, 2005)

There is a clear bullet-shaped casting bubble that I have been using for years with a spinning reel and spincast as well. Tied it direct to my line and then added a leader to it that fit the situation. It has given me flounder, rat reds, and tons of bream. I've used all sorts of live bait but best was small live shrimp in salt but best of all was the white Accardo bug for bream. I just didn't room in the boat for all the rods and reels so I just made do. Whatever you do, its fun to try something new...and even more fun when it works.


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

The clear bubble keeps getting brought up, but as already mentioned - the clear bubble will splash and spook fish just as a heavy lure would.

The short answer to your question is no, you cant cast flies with a spinning setup. As already mentioned, when fly fishing you are casting the line, not the fly. 

If you don't want to learn how to fly fish you can still effectively catch tailing reds with a light spinning outfit. I was doing it last weekend and have been for years. Use a light enough spinning rod to cast un-weighted grubs or small soft plastics. Use light line (8 lb mono or equivalent diameter braid). I use a 7' medium-light fast action rod. DOA shrimp work really well too. Otherwise, buy an inexpensive 7-8 weight fly outfit and take some lessons. Have fun!


----------



## LAD42 (Jun 7, 2015)

Bankin' On It said:


> Thanks. So it's a wax. Makes sense. I didn't know wax could be so dusty. I appreciate the info!


Fishsurfer has some good advice when using a fly with a spinning reel...Streamers which imitate minnows work also instead of a dry fly. I have and use both fly fishing and spinning gear so sometimes I have to improvise when I have just one outfit.


----------

